# White spot on Glow light tetra.. What do I do??



## rhymon78 (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey all,

Noticed one white spot on one of my Glow lights today, the other 6 look fine, and the other inhabitants of the tank also seem ok, although I have seen some flashing behaviour around the tank. But there is no noticeable spots on anyone else. 

I do 30% WC weekly, and condition with Prime. 

I have a mixed bag of fish to be honest, 

Glow light tetra
Danios
platys
honey gourami
angelicus loach's
pepper corys 
and one lone male bolivian ram. 

I know, hard and soft water fish together... I have medium hard water, that contains levels of nitrates right out of the tap so I am sure there is constant water quality issues but most of the time everyone seems fine. 

Anyhoo, what I want to know is what do I do about this glow light? I do not have a quarantine tank so cannot isolate the fish with the spot, and my tank is heavily planted so would rather not use meds. I have read increasing the temp in the tank is a way of curing ICH. 

My tank is currently running at 25c of 77f, Do I need to increase up 86 as I have read in some posts?

Will the corys and loaches be ok?

from reading the profiles for the fish I have, the fish I would worry most about is the Danios who have a max temp range as 25/77 which is what I am running the tank at the moment. Would increasing the temp to 30/86 not have serious implications for these fish?
Any advice would be much appreciated.

I had a major move around and re-scape yesterday, this probably stressed the fish no end and has led to the Ich showing up today? 

Please help.

Simon


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I haven't found a fish that could not handle a 2 week heat treatment. That being said, there are white spots that are not ich - they tend to be larger than the grain of salt that ich resembles. I would wait and see if more fish show spots or if more show up on the same fish.

You would not move the fish to quarantine if it is ich anyway, as the tank would need to be treated. Parasites are symbiots - they can live at equilibrium with it's host, so just because a fish doesn't have visible spots doesn't mean that they are not carrying. It's when the immune system is compromised that the relationship becomes unbalanced and the parasites get the upper hand, resulting in an infestation.


----------



## rhymon78 (Mar 17, 2012)

Cheers man,

Yeah I am going to wait and see. There is some flashing going on, and the spot is noticeable but quite small, and on the other side of the fish there seems to some very tiny dots too so I am inclined to think its ich.

Byron has suggested temp of 85 and add copper safe for 10 days if things get worse, so I'll wait it out. All the other fish seem fine.


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm sorry you're going through a sickness in your tank!!!









VERY glad to hear that Byron has given you some advice, and confident that if you follow it, you'll get everyone through okay. 

Good luck!


----------



## rhymon78 (Mar 17, 2012)

Chesherca said:


> I'm sorry you're going through a sickness in your tank!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers,

It's all my messing about that's caused it.... Their home was destroyed yesterday... Lol.

I'm sure they'll be fine.


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Yeah... I'm sure that added loads to their stress :/ They'll be fine. I just sent you a PM. . .


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

yes, then it sounds like ich.

IME and O, the addition of coppersafe or any other med is not needed with the heat. Copper is lethal to inverts, which is why it works on external parasites. It can kill shrimp and snails (it can be used to treat snail infestations), and the product information says it can be harmful to plants.

The fish was already infected before you changed things up. Once you treat the tank, you will not have to fear ich coming back next time you mess with things, unless you add new fish to the mix that have not been treated for ich in quarantine.


----------

